
Bill Gates is more admired than the Pope and the Dalai Lama - bjonathan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/12/bill-gates-more-admired-than-the-pope.html
======
JoeAltmaier
Bill Gates actually does things with his influence and his money. Versus
spouting dogma for instance.

